# "All the Aires" gripe



## GeoffL (May 2, 2018)

Just a quick note to mention that we found out yesterday that "All the Aires" isn't as up to date as we hoped Having visited the battle monument etc. in Verdun, we headed South to Soulosse-sous-Saint-Élophe for an Aire for 20 vans listed in our recently purchased copy of "All the Aires" only to find a notice to the effect that the local authorities had closed it in 2014. The drive-over waste grid was concreted over and other facilities removed.
On a more positive note, we went a few miles further South and are now in a beautiful setting by the side of the River Meuse in Goncourt on an aire found via a certain website that I won't name as doing so might contravene the T&Cs for this site.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (May 2, 2018)

If you share the location poi admin can update it to the wild camping app


----------



## QFour (May 2, 2018)

We have found a few like that. We found one with loads of signs pointing to the Aire only to find out they were pointing you to a campsite and the Aire had been closed. We did wonder why some of the MH's were parked at the side of the road. Another one we found with an English MH with a trailer parked over the service area so no one could use it. Vitoria Gasteiz in Spain was a real eye opener. Book says Aire for 10 MH's which there was but the other 90+ were in the car park next to it.

Best Aires we have found are away from the coast in the smaller villages. Do not to be surprised if it's not there. Start looking early and don't leave it till 7pm. Always have a PLAN B and PLAN C just in case.

Books as you have found are out of date as soon as they are published. Councils change their minds about having Aires for one reason or another.

..


----------



## John H (May 2, 2018)

I have never used "All the Aires" because it is inaccurate and not very extensive. The French "Guide Official" is much more reliable but, if you have internet access as you travel, the best options are the online "Camping-car infos" or "Camper Contact" sites. They are much more extensive, as up to date as it is possible to be - and free!


----------



## GeoffL (May 2, 2018)

helen262 said:


> If you share the location poi admin can update it to the wild camping app



The 'aire' that is no more is at Saint Elophe, GPS coords: 48.409395, 5.739386 and is listed as "AF Saint-Elophe" in the POI map.

The aire at Goncourt on the bank of the Meuse is at GPS coords: 48.23674, 5.60977. It's a beautiful spot with a service point that has drive-over grey disposal, CDP with rinsing water and a non-concussive tap for potable fresh water. Cost is €3 via an honesty box built into the service point. Nominaly, this aire has space for 21 units, but out of season people tend to park off the grass, which reduces the number of places to about 15. This point is currently listed as "AF Goncourt".

HTH, Geoff


----------



## Canalsman (May 2, 2018)

I will remove the now closed aire ...

Thank you


----------



## tidewatcher (May 3, 2018)

*Paper dreams*



POI Admin said:


> I will remove the now closed aire ...
> 
> Thank you


I always have the Aires book, such pleasant dreaming perusing it on a winter night. Also if I find a closed aire, new aire or any changes I inform vicarious books, it stands to reason the only way the publication can be kept up to date is by feed back from those using it. Having said that I am also armed with the usual very useful apps. As someone said, plan A, plan B, plan C and in desperation a credit card........


----------



## Tonybvi (May 3, 2018)

I gave up using All the Aires several years ago when I realised that it only carried a small proportion of the stopping places in France and was out of date.  Even so I still buy it as I like browsing in the winter months and dreaming of sunny places! I notice that the latest book still shows a picture of my old van at a place called Condom (great place to send postcards home from!) when we were staying there 6 years ago.
Incidentally we were at Goncourt 5 nights ago - what a great wee place with the added advantage of the baker coming by at 8 in the morning.
Tony


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (May 3, 2018)

We usually return from Spain in the spring and when in France I buy Camping Car magazine for €5.80 that has an up to date map and book of a the current Aires.


----------

